# College Football Week 7



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

*Top 25 Matchups*

#1 Alabama (-13)at #9 Tennessee - I am sick of picking Alabama to lose and I have 0 faith in Tennesee to cover. Roll Tide

#12 Ole Miss(-8 ) at #22 Arkansas - I like the fighting piglets coming off a sort of embarrassing loss.

#2 Ohio State (-10.5) at #8 Wisconsin - Camp Randall Stadium is no match for the buckeyes. I will take the 10 and a half with OSU.

*Upset Picks*

Wake Forest vs #14 Florida State (-22.5) - Wake Forest is quietly 4-1 and I think they have a chance to win, because FSU is coming off a big emotional win and Wake will be motivated. I'll take Wake to cover and potentially win.

#20 West Virginia (-1) at Texas Tech - Given the line, this really isn't an upset if Tech wins, but I like them at home regardless.

*Localish Games*

Southern Miss at LSU (-24.5) - LSU wins and covers.

Mississippi State at BYU (-7) - BYU does not cover and barely wins.

#21 Utah (-10) at Oregon State - I'll swallow the ten and take the Utes.

Utah State (-450) vs The Bye Week - I kind of like the bye week in this matchup, but I think I will take USU to at least cover.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> *Top 25 Matchups*
> 
> #1 Alabama (-13)at #9 Tennessee - I am sick of picking Alabama to lose and I have 0 faith in Tennesee to cover. Roll Tide
> 
> ...


Bama
Ole Miss
Ohio State
FSU
West Virginie
EL Ess Ewe --- Fournette will be out again. They aren't rushing his return
BYU
Ewe Taw
Ewe Taw State


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> Bama
> Ole Miss
> Oh Ess Ewe
> Eff Ess Ewe
> ...


Fixed it for you.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Fixed it for you.


I absolutely LOVE IT !!!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

By the way, LSU's live tiger mascot is now in hospice care. His cancer has spread and they are going to euthanize him in the near future. He's been removed from his multi million dollar palace and out of sight of the general public now. A search is underway for a new Tiger to bring to LSU as soon as one is found. This was Mike VI so only the 6th live tiger mascot in LSU history. One of the mascots is actually stuffed and on display at a restaurant in Baton Rouge.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Missed the picks last week. I'll have to get twice as many wrong this week. 

1. Alabama wins and covers. Still not buying the Vols.
2. Arkansas will cover but lose a close game. 
3. Ohio st. wins but doesn't cover, winning a close one. 
4. I'll go with Wake to cover but FSU will win. 
5. I'll take West Virginia
6. LSU wins and covers
7. I'll take BYU to win and cover. 
8. I'll take the Utes to win and cover. 
9. I'll take the Bye week to cover against the Aggies.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

#1 Alabama (-13)at #9 Tennessee - Alabama will win this but it will be closer than people think.

#12 Ole Miss(-8 ) at #22 Arkansas - Arkansas will win a close one.

#2 Ohio State (-10.5) at #8 Wisconsin - Ohio State wins. Urban meyer will get them up for the big game.

Upset Picks

Wake Forest vs #14 Florida State (-22.5) - FSU wins but doesn't cover. 

#20 West Virginia (-1) at Texas Tech - This one will be a shootout, probably 90 points combined will be score... but I think whoever has the ball last will win. 

Localish Games

Southern Miss at LSU (-24.5) - LSU wins and more than covers.

Mississippi State at BYU (-7) - BYU wins in the fourth quarter when Miss State is gassed.

#21 Utah (-10) at Oregon State - Go Utes! I hope that Kyle will keep his foot on the gas and double the spread. 

Utah State (-450) vs The Bye Week - Hmmmm tough game to call. I'll give it to Utah state.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Just for the record. LSU had to euthanize Mike earlier this week and the football team is wearing a VI decal on their helmets to honor Mike and dedicating the game to him. LSU is now searching for a new Mike to be named Mike VII. If you ever find yourself in Baton Rouge you need to take a trip down to the tiger enclosure just across the street from Tiger stadium. Frequently the tiger will come right up to you and you're only inches away face to face looking through the inch thick glass. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> Just for the record. LSU had to euthanize Mike earlier this week and the football team is wearing a VI decal on their helmets to honor Mike and dedicating the game to him. LSU is now searching for a new Mike to be named Mike VII. If you ever find yourself in Baton Rouge you need to take a trip down to the tiger enclosure just across the street from Tiger stadium. Frequently the tiger will come right up to you and you're only inches away face to face looking through the inch thick glass. It's pretty awesome.


LSU also rescheduled the Florida game for November 19th, which makes LSU last five games against teams that are currently ranked.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> LSU also rescheduled the Florida game for November 19th, which makes LSU last five games against teams that are currently ranked.


Yep, not sure anyone in CFB has a tougher remaining schedule than LSU. It will give the AD a good idea of what he can expect from Orgeron if he is kept on as the coach and the "interim" tag is removed. I seriously doubt they're going to get Herman and there are only 2-4 more guys worth having in my opinion and I doubt that any of them are going to bolt and run to LSU. I would like to see LSU give it to Orgeron because I think he can do it and deserves a shot at it.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> Yep, not sure anyone in CFB has a tougher remaining schedule than LSU. It will give the AD a good idea of what he can expect from Orgeron if he is kept on as the coach and the "interim" tag is removed. I seriously doubt they're going to get Herman and there are only 2-4 more guys worth having in my opinion and I doubt that any of them are going to bolt and run to LSU. I would like to see LSU give it to Orgeron because I think he can do it and deserves a shot at it.


I do believe that they give it to Orgeron.

Petrino at L'ville would be a hot name, but given his experience at the Razorpigs I do not think he will be a good one.

Kiffin at Bama is also a hot name, but given his experience at the Rocky Top I do not think he will be a good one.

*Bold Prediction:* The Ole Ball Coach Steve Spurrier will be the next coach, if Orgeron isn't given the job.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I do believe that they give it to Orgeron.
> 
> Petrino at L'ville would be a hot name, but given his experience at the Razorpigs I do not think he will be a good one.
> 
> ...


Petrino is toxic and he bolts whenever he feels like it. Kiffin....well he's Kiffin and think about this...who had to clean up the mess and salvage USC's season when USC fired Kiffin on the tarmac at the airport? ---- Yes none other than good ol Orgeron!!!!! Spurrier isn't a name I have heard mentioned anywhere but he certainly has the credentials...not sure if he wants to get back into coaching or still has the fire to but I wouldn't mind him for a bit.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm thinking Chip Kelly might be available pretty soon.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> I'm thinking Chip Kelly might be available pretty soon.


No thanks...LOL. I actually liked Miles as a person he just was very stubborn about his offensive philosophy. I won't be surprised if Notre Dame has already contacted his agent. I hope they do and I hope he gets that gig when the Irish jettison Kelly. I do have a soft spot in my heart for ND because my father went there for 2 years during WWII when he was in the Navy. He also attended LSU and got his degree from Tulane. Back during the war, you went to whatever school the service sent you to whenever they wanted to. At LSU his roommate was Bert Jones father (if you know who Bert Jones is). Even though he graduated from Tulane I don't usually root for them, just never cared for the snobs from Nawlins much.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Another option would be Steve Sarkisian. Sark has had some serious demons in the past. But it looks like he's working through them. He has a proven record as an OC and head coach. Right now he's working for Nick Satan, but might be a good choice for another shot. I wouldn't be surprised if Oregon isn't looking at him as well.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Another option would be Steve Sarkisian. Sark has had some serious demons in the past. But it looks like he's working through them. He has a proven record as an OC and head coach. Right now he's working for Nick Satan, but might be a good choice for another shot. I wouldn't be surprised if Oregon isn't looking at him as well.


Coach O is evaluating Ensminger pretty heavily. So far Ens is looking good but in his previous stints as OC his first year was good then by the 3rd year he was horrible. Hopefully he's learned something but you're right, Sark would be a heck of an OC


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> *Top 25 Matchups*
> 
> #1 Alabama (-13)at #9 Tennessee - I am sick of picking Alabama to lose and I have 0 faith in Tennesee to cover. Roll Tide *Ala 49 Ten 10*
> 
> ...


----------

